# Beleuchtung für mein Schlauchboot!?



## Stefan111x (4. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich vorbereitend auf meine erste Ausfahrt mit dem Schlauchboot alles besorgen möchte, würde ich gerne von euch wissen, ob ich bei meinem Schlauchboot (3,60 M lang) eine Bug bzw Heckbeleuchtung anbringen muss?

Ich werde auch über Nacht mit dem Schlauchboot auf dem Wasser sein. Wenn ja müssen diese besondere Vorschriften erfüllen?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung für mein Schlauchboot!?*

Sehen und gesehen werden ist auf See eine Existenzfrage.


----------



## Stefan111x (4. April 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung für mein Schlauchboot!?*

Das will ich glauben. 
Bin ich zu einer Beleuchtung in der Nacht gesetzlich verpflichtet?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. April 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung für mein Schlauchboot!?*

Ruder oder Motor?


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung für mein Schlauchboot!?*

mind 1 sm weitreichenden weißen Rundumlicht

Also kaufst Du Dir ein weißes Marine Rundumlicht mit einer 10 W Birne für 12 V Anschluß, dazu eine kleine Motorradbatterie.


----------



## benzy (4. April 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung für mein Schlauchboot!?*

http://www.sportbootschule-hotwater.de/Lichterfuehrung.pdf


----------



## benzy (4. April 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung für mein Schlauchboot!?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> mind 1 sm weitreichenden weißen Rundumlicht
> 
> Also kaufst Du Dir ein weißes Marine Rundumlicht mit einer 10 W Birne für 12 V Anschluß, dazu eine kleine Motorradbatterie.



für Fahrgebiet See ist das ausreichend aber für Binnen oder beide wohl nicht und das ganze muss eine DHI/BSH Bauartgenehmigung haben!


----------



## Stefan111x (4. April 2013)

*AW: Beleuchtung für mein Schlauchboot!?*

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten!#6
Dran ist ein 5Ps Motor. Fahren werde ich fast nur auf den Brandenburger Seen...

Gehen diese? :http://www.marina-shop.de/index.php...s-for-inflatable-aquasignal--aqua-signal.html


----------

